# Can't open indesign cs3 file



## jumpshotink (Nov 12, 2007)

Has anyone encountered this?

I am trying to open a file created in indesign cs3, and I get the following error:

Cannot open the file "(my filename)". Adobe InDesign may not support the file format, a plug-in that supports the file format may be missing, or the file may be open in another application.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you opening it in InDesign CS3? Need more details.


----------



## jumpshotink (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, it was created in indesign cs3 and now I tried opening it a few days later and got the error. I am wondering if the file may have gotten corrupted ( I had some issues with the drive).


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 14, 2007)

Ah, you were holding out some crucial information on us! 

I'd imagine the file is corrupt, but is there a back up file for it in the same directory? ID creates a back up file when opened, but only remains while the file is in use...

Make sure you always back up files in more than one location to avoid this problem next time; I even go so far as to have two copies of the mech file in one place and those both get backed up somewhere else.

As for opening a corrupt ID file, you might be out of luck. I wonder if you can import the file instead of opening it or open it directly from ID?


----------



## MacGizmo (Nov 17, 2007)

Did YOU create the file? If not, it is possible that the person who did was using a plugin that you don't have. Most plugin makers have coded properly to allow you to still open the files, but some have not.

If you create it, then it's likely that Natobasso is correct that your file is corrupted.


----------

